# fascinate issues help



## jart32 (Aug 18, 2011)

hello all.
help if possible.
having issues trying to install cm7. I get rooted. super one click. get the current nightly. and drivers needed. I get the cwmr very 4.0.1.0 installed ok. then go to data clear cache clear davlik clear

install from as card pick my nightly file then it reboots then I get a boot loop as it never mounts the sd card.

I found the ec09 radio.

and I could use Odin...
I hear mention of v3 kernel from jt but not sure where to find it..

the one time I did get nightly build 17 to install and load ok but it would not see my sd card.

sd card works fine using it now in my fascinate

and I can see it fine on my desktop system to.

any ideas or guidance help in general or something I'm missing. I'm a newbie but I'm trying to learn. handbill already have backups of everything.

cheers all.


----------



## aardvark502 (Aug 3, 2011)

Someone else had this issue on another forum never got it to work though but he only tried twice


----------



## mdietz (Aug 11, 2011)

Please keep help/question posts out of the development forum. Thank you.


----------



## OhioYJ (Aug 6, 2011)

Are you using the CWR 4 meant to initially flash an AOSP / GB rom, or are you using the CWR 4 that is meant to use with the AOSP rom. They are meant to read different file systems I think, pretty sure the latter will only work properly once you get an AOSP / GB rom installed, and still can't use the 3-button method to enter it.


----------



## sarkozy (Jul 20, 2011)

Just make sure you're following the correct procedure. You do not need to root the phone to install CM7 from stock. If you're not exactly sure how that goes it's pretty simple.

Pull battery, put phone into download mode
ODIN the fixed CWM4 JT has posted in several threads
Immediately boot up the phone using the 3-finger method, you can only do this once. After successfully installing an AOSP rom you can't use the 3-finger method anymore. 
Wipe the big 3, then install the rom.

If you're having trouble getting the SD card to mount, you may want to try formatting it or at very least try another card. It could be damaged from using a previous nightly when there were known issues with corrupted SD cards.


----------



## whofarted (Aug 8, 2011)

I had this problem on the older com roms and i found that the PBJ kernel worked and the OTB didnt, Try flashing the Glitch kernel and see if that helps


----------



## jart32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks all and sorry to moderators.... for posting in wrong area... kinda new at this.

Cheers all


----------

